# Carlton Black



## huntsy (4/4/07)

anyone have recepie for carlton black please?

huntsy


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/4/07)

have a search for tooheys old recipes - should be close

i found carltons black to have a little less body / flavour than old 

but should hopefully set you on the right track

cheers


----------



## discoloop (4/4/07)

I agree with the above.

I'd give something a go like:
Dark ale kit (I've made a nice brew with the Tooheys. Haven't tried the Coopers.)
500g light dry malt
500g dextrose

I'd say the above recipe would get pretty close, though I'd also drop in one of those hops bags. It'd be moving a bit away from Black but probably in a good direction. I'd use something like pride of ringwood (for Australian-ness) or maybe willamette or goldings.


----------



## kabooby (4/4/07)

Try
1x Dark ale kit
1kg Drk liquid malt
12g Pride of ringwood hops

It actually says on the bottles that they have used POR so should be pritty close.

Have made this before and really enjoyed it.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/4/07)

I thought it would be good to use some roast barley to get that smokey flavour


----------



## Adamt (5/4/07)

Steep maybe 100-200g of roast barley and the same of chocolate malt?

discoloop's recipe looks good, don't bother with extra hops I think.


----------



## tarlox (5/4/07)

Morgans Ironbark ale with 1.5kg of liquid amber malt and Saf us-56 yeast makes a really nice easy dark ale which is way better than Carlton black. Otherwise buy some Tooheys Old, empty a bit out the top of each bottle and top them up with piss. That should get you pretty close to Carlton Black.  Just my opinion.


----------



## FazerPete (5/4/07)

Adamt said:


> discoloop's recipe looks good, don't bother with extra hops I think.



I agree. I did a Tooheys Dark with 1kg Brew Enhancer 2 and 500g LDME and it was pretty close but I think using dark malt instead of light might be better. 

I've done both the Coopers and the Toohey's dark ales and I actually think the Tooheys has a bit more body believe it or not but they are both good.


----------



## rough60 (5/4/07)

I've found morgans australian old the best of the cans to start with.


----------



## Brownie (5/4/07)

A good recipe that I have used: 

1 Can Coopers Dark Ale; 
Safale S-04 Yeast (11g Satchet) 
50G Dark Brown Sugar 
150G Corn Syrup 
500g LDME 
500g DDME 
Tea Bag Tettnanger Hops 
Tea Bag Goldings Hops. 

Re-hydratred Safale Yeast for 30 Mins. 

Boiled (Hgh Simmer really) DDME, LDME, DBS, Corn Syrup, Kit Yeast and Tettnanger Hops for 30 Mins. Turned off heat added Goldings Hops and left sit for 10 Mins. Added Coopers Dark Ale Can, gave a damn good stir, poured into Fermenter, added cold water to 23 Litres. 

Added Yeast and left for two weeks to ferment 

Starting Gravity - 1044 
Left in Secondary for 2 weeks 
Final Gravity - 1014 

Bulk primed with 30g Corn Syrup and 150g LDME and bottled on 10 September 2006. 

Been tasting this drop over the Xmas break and it is damn good, nice head, good flavour. 

Brownie.


----------



## discoloop (7/4/07)

Brownie, the recipe looks great. Just out of curiosity, why boil the kit yeast?


----------



## poppa joe (7/4/07)

Friend of mine done a Coopers Kit..Cant remember what...
He added Caramalt..Try this he said...
AHHH Thats an Old i said....???????????
Was a good drop..
Maybe try a bit of Caramalt addition...??
Cheers 
PJ


----------



## rough60 (8/4/07)

Discoloop, when the yeart is boiled, it kills the yeast and the new yeast you pitch, uses it as nutrients.
Cheers.


----------



## ando1712 (9/4/07)

This one's pretty good.

1 Coopers Traditional Draught kit
1kg Morgans Dark Crystal Malt
100g Corn Syrup
15g Goldings hops - 15 minutes in boiling water & then strained

Fermented for 8 days @ 20 degs. Filled to 20.5 Ltrs

Dunno how much it's like a Carlton Black but it's a similar style. only better. Very smooth.


----------



## brettprevans (5/8/07)

huntsy said:


> anyone have recepie for carlton black please?
> 
> huntsy



*Carlton Black Clone*
1 x Good dark ale kit
500g LDME
500g DDME (or dex)
100-200g roasted barley steeped (i use a 20min steep once at boil bought up from cold)
100-200g choc malt grain steeped
12g Pride of Ringwood Hops (finishing)

you could substite the DDME for DLME


----------

